
Facebook: remove photos of murderer from his victim's memorialised page - DanBC
https://www.change.org/p/facebook-remove-the-pictures-of-hollie-gazzards-killer-from-her-facebook-page
======
DanBC
This couple have photos on her pages.

He then murdered her.

Her page is now memorialised.

Facebook - being staggeringly clueless - refuse to remove the images of the
murderer from her pages.

